# SQL Program



## F12012 (20. Dez. 2011)

Hallo

Ich hatte das nach der aktuellen Anleitung installiert und hatte soweit auch alles funktioniert. Aber nun wollte ich eine aktuelle SQL DB importieren und bekam dann den fehler dass der Ordner nicht existiert. Dann hab ich geschaut über Putty und versucht mysql restarten oder zu starten und bekam diese fehlermeldung:

Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service mysql start8  The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but start8 is not supported for Upstart jobs.


Weiß einer wie ich das beheben kann? 
Aso und wo ich gerade schreibe. Mir ist bei der Installation 1 Fehler passiert dass ich nun die weboberfläche immer über ssl starten musst. Wie deaktiviere ich dass?


Gruß
Julian

Edit: Sehe gerade dass ich falschen Titel angegeben habe ;D Meinte SQL Problem


----------



## Till (27. Dez. 2011)

Du hast welches Programm nach welcher Anleitung installiert? Da Du hier ja im Forum für nicht ISPConfig Fragen gepostet hast, muss es ja irgend was anderes sein und wir haben halt eine Menge Tutorials in denen auch SQL Datenbanken verwendet werden...


----------

